# online v belt vendor id needed



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

I need a vendor who has good prices on v belts commonly found on mower deck drives.

Just broke a belt on our church Cub Cadet RZT 50. I'll swear, that's the longest belt I've seen on a mower deck. Looks to be approx 131". I know that's no the actual measurement, because the ends are jagged.

For now, I'm buying one from a Cub dealer. From it, I'll get an accurate measurement, and maybe a number that can be crossed. So, the challenge then will be to find a less expensive source for future buys.

We also have a Craftsman 50'" hydro gt mower, and a JD GT-275. At some point, I know we'll need belts for those decks.

We have approx 8 acres of somewhat rough terrain, so belts will get torn up, no doubt. I maintain the mowers and do the mowing, volunteer.


----------

